# Happy Birthday Querida Cherine!



## EmilyD

Dear Cherine,

*Happy Birthday*, querida hermana en "la gran familia WordReference"!

I can't believe a year has gone by since your last one! (I'm still older).



Nmi.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*
Joyeux anniversaire Chérine

*Il faut fêter ça avec quelques coupes de champagne 

Un beso​


----------



## Gévy

Bon et joyeux anniversaire, Cherine ! 

Des gâteaux, à ne pas oublier pour que la fête soit complète. 

Gros bisous !


----------



## cherine

EmilyD said:


> Dear Cherine,
> 
> *Happy Birthday*, querida hermana en "la gran familia WordReference"!
> 
> I can't believe a year has gone by since your last one! (I'm still older).
> 
> 
> 
> Nmi.


Thank you so much, querida Nomi, for your care and sweetness.
I can't believe it's a whole year either, time flies my dear 



Cintia&Martine said:


> *Joyeux anniversaire Chérine*​
> 
> Il faut fêter ça avec quelques coupes de champagne ​
> 
> 
> Un beso​


Martine! Les coupes sont si belles ) Merci!
Un beso a tí tambien 


Gévy said:


> Bon et joyeux anniversaire, Cherine !
> 
> Des gâteaux, à ne pas oublier pour que la fête soit complète.
> 
> Gros bisous !


Merci Gévy! Les gâteaux sont toujours les bienvenus 

Bisous bisous


----------



## alexacohen

Happy birthday to you, dearest friend.

I have always found wild flowers more beautiful than garden ones. And here is one for you.

May peace, love and joy be with you every day of your life.

Hugs,

Alexa


----------



## cherine

Gracias, Querida! That flower is WOW! 

Abrazos y besos pa' ti
Chérine


----------



## romarsan

Feliz cumpleaños Cherine.

Disfruta de tu dia

Un cordial saludo


----------



## cherine

Muchas gracias, Rosalía 

Un muy cordial saludo a ti tambien


----------



## Anatoli

_Dear Cherine!

_
_Arabic:_
 سنة حلوة يا جميل
 سنة حلوة, سنة حلوة
 سنة حلوة يا جميل
 سنة حلوة يا جميل
(for others to be able to sing for Cherine: _Sana ḥilwa ya jamīl_)
_
__French:_
 Joyeux anniversaire, joyeux anniversaire
 Joyeux anniversaire, joyeux anniversaire!

_English:_
 Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you,
 Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you!

_German:_
 Zum Geburtstag viel Glück, zum Geburtstag viel Glück,
 Zum Geburtstag viel Glück, zum Geburtstag viel Glück!
_
Mandarin:_
祝你生日快乐，祝你生日快乐
祝你生日快乐，祝你生日快乐！
(Zhù nǐ shēngrìkuàilè)

_Japanese:_
お誕生日おめでとう、お誕生日おめでとう、
お誕生日おめでとう、お誕生日おめでとう！
[o-tanjōbi omedetō] 

_Russian:_
С днём рожденья тебя, с днём рожденья тебя,
С днём рожденья тебя, с днём рожденья тебя!
[z dnyom rozhden'ya tebya]
 
_Korean:_
생일 축하 합니다,생일 축하 합니다,
생일 축하 합니다,생일 축하 합니다!
[Saeng-il chug-ha ham-ni-da]

All the best wishes to you, Cherine!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Dear Cherine,
Anatoli covered almost all the languages so I'm only left with a humble HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  
May all your wishes come true 

Besitos...


----------

